# For all the Beginners out there needing help



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

I’ve been asked the same basic hydraulic questions over and over so I thought it would be a good idea to start this thread to help beginners and intermediate lowrider guys. Obviously there are all kinds of opinions and ways to do the things that we do, but some don’t even know where to begin. Below I will list all the videos on numerous things with descriptions that I have taken so far. I will update more videos as I take them on this thread. 


This video covers most of your basic lowrider hydraulic problems. How to figure out why your car is not moving, clicking, sparking, and so on. If your setup isn’t working, start here.
<span style="font-size:9.0pt;line-height:107%">


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

Troubleshooting which solenoid is bad and why it just clicks.
https://youtu.be/Yl6-HBO4edY


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

How it all works.
https://youtu.be/Dv29PQHeHmI


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

How to replace a motor.
https://youtu.be/sVMm24d3XCo


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

Having issues with one side lifting before the other, possible problems listed in this video.
https://youtu.be/KX39XDz1htQ


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

How to change out a leaking dump seal.
https://youtu.be/D6DzmBBwB70


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

Maintenance for Lowrider Hydraulics
https://youtu.be/jSeeAi1aIro


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

Changing out a leaking cylinder O ring.
https://youtu.be/dCCTgQeJ6CE


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

How to take a cylinder out of a car.
https://youtu.be/yC9Fc-OvtnY


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

Putting fittings on a pump.
https://youtu.be/x_H_t0XURNo


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

How to bleed air out of you lines.
https://youtu.be/ioxC8NU12xQ


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

How to wire up a 6 switch plate.
https://youtu.be/kNto1err1m4
https://youtu.be/ZtbUq8uV_d0


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

How switches work.
https://youtu.be/ZtbUq8uV_d0


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

How to figure out what wire goes to what on any switchbox.
https://youtu.be/X3VEPbK2XKs


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

How to make hardlines.
https://youtu.be/XRJzp9EbAbI


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

How to make removable battery racks.
https://youtu.be/CY3dqJ8WQnk


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

How to learn how to hop.
https://youtu.be/XN-P6Rw7aJ0


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

How to learn how to gas hop.
https://youtu.be/Tqt-2YCu1QM<a href="https://youtu.be/Tqt-2YCu1QM" target="_blank">


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

How to 3 wheel.
https://youtu.be/V7W-eOMdvxI


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

How to reinforce a frame.
https://youtu.be/hNCN0Is44IE


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

Build we did on a 64 Bel Air Wagon with several things explained such as a hopper switch.
https://youtu.be/ialWOBgmta8


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

Build on a 64 impala Convertible
https://youtu.be/wKLtShgERXI


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

S10 4 link build with high lockup

https://youtu.be/vs602KNFFiQ


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

How to Measure a cylinder
https://youtu.be/1LJsvTQOnV0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ive seen a few on these on YT decent stuff unsure if all is accurate since i havent seen them all but i dont know whoo the hell this guy is but he is certainly being generous with his time creating all this for morrons that refuse to read a little.

props


----------



## jorge 817 (Dec 22, 2011)

Would any one mind putting a list of hydraulic websites still in business trying to get started on something but been a while?


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Jorge If you ate local In DFW get at me for all your hydraulic needs 817-845-8332 Jay


----------



## Vintage classic (Feb 7, 2017)

Russell thanks for the vids. I’ve seen your stuff on YouTube and it’s pretty accurate. Your videos are good for the culture.


----------



## Jmgrulke (Jun 29, 2016)

Alright guys dont tear me apart on this.. but i have a 98 lincoln town car. This car was purchased with hydros in it. I know... but i wanted something to learn on and eventually build my own. So anyway my question is where do i get replacement bushings that are on the top ears of my axle? Are they the stock bushings for lincoln or do you order them from a lowrider website? I have adjustable upper and lower arms and when ever i 3 wheel the passenger side pulls of the bushing. So i got to beat it back in. Minimal smack talk and help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Id run swivel bushings. I run those in my cutty and it helps take a lot of stress off the pumpkin (axle) ears when locked up high or hitting a 3. I got mine from a Blackmagic Hydraulics dealer. They allow for much more articulation and will save you from consistently having to replace bushings. Welcome to the site!


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

Rick Dizzle said:


> Id run swivel bushings. I run those in my cutty and it helps take a lot of stress off the pumpkin (axle) ears when locked up high or hitting a 3. I got mine from a Blackmagic Hydraulics dealer. They allow for much more articulation and will save you from consistently having to replace bushings. Welcome to the site!


X 2, these things work great! :werd: Black Magic also offers these swivel bushings as a weld on replacement to the standard poly bushing on their adjustable arms, they call them super pivots. I am probably gonna try them out as well. Thank's for Homies contact info Rick Dizzle, I got a hold of Mike and getting my frame done up soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

Appreciate the support guys. I don’t get on layitlow often except to post the newest videos. When I first got into lowriding so many years ago information was so limited and I wanted to help the lowriding lifestyle by helpimg them get back on the road. Lots of people get discouraged when something breaks and can’t figure it out that they sell the car or spend a fortune on unnecessary parts. Hopefully these videos will help.


----------



## Eastsidehydro254 (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks for the info and videos Bigg dogg


----------



## Six~Tre (Nov 13, 2017)

Stupid question I’m sure but new to Hydraulics.... How do you adjust the speed of how fast your Hydraulics pick the car up? Flow control valve?


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

Six~Tre said:


> Stupid question I’m sure but new to Hydraulics.... How do you adjust the speed of how fast your Hydraulics pick the car up? Flow control valve?


No valve to go up,the speed depends on how many batts you have(the more batteries you have to that pump(s) the faster it goes up) only control down via the slowdown


----------



## Six~Tre (Nov 13, 2017)

bounce13 said:


> No valve to go up,the speed depends on how many batts you have(the more batteries you have to that pump(s) the faster it goes up) only control down via the slowdown



Thanks I've got two black magic pumps and 4 batteries guess she won't hop with that huh?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Whats up Russellhydros, no PMs can be sent to you? 

Anyways ignore the lifes clowns that hate. I have a video out using parts no one has ever seen before, and the clowns start hating on my yard or something.


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

How to install Check Valves

https://youtu.be/CJsHCm6KABs


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Russellhydros said:


> How to install Check Valves
> 
> https://youtu.be/CJsHCm6KABs


So, how many pump heads did you go through? 

Really it is a very good video. For those that don't know when he mentions a arrow with a circle those are industrial check valves, like Parkers. Parker also makes a combo valve, I never remember which way to install these so I too use a pencil or screw driver. Combo valves are great valves, as you can open up the knob and the fluid will slowly return, when you overlock your dump or jack knife your coils/cylinder.


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

I have actually never broken a pump head with the check valves on backward but I did feel I needed to make that video because a guy had contacted me with a BRAND NEW setup from HiLow and he didn’t understand why it wasn’t lifting, he hit the switch and both front and back pumps just ran like they had no keys, I had him pull both motors and turns out both gears had broken off, so after looking a little further he had installed both checks backward and just kept hit the switch ?‍♂? So needless to say that was an expensive lesson learned for him. I made the video right after. The old broken pump head I had in the video was one I’ve had in a bucket for around 8 years. I’ve broken my fair share of stuff over time, that one just broke due to use believe it or not


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

2 pump standing 3

https://youtu.be/QQZiPjW4n1E


----------



## 1979montee.C (May 17, 2017)

*wisconsin newbee*

Hello Russell, I new to lowriding and would like to know if you do cars for customers from out of town. I do my own painting and bodywork, and I wrapped most my frame. I have a 79 Monte carlo and would like to do a three pump set up but I need some professional help. I live in WI. and would be able to bring the car to you. thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## Clueless (Jun 3, 2017)

Can you do a single or double pump build ? No weight. Just pumps and batteries please. What could be expected in inches ?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

What's up Russell barely stumbled on your thread in here looking good. 


Glad to see people are trying to keep layitlow alive.


----------



## Mr b (Feb 13, 2018)

Wat up russel I watch ur video on you tube all the time good stuff. Iam welding my power balls on Lincoln town car 1990 we’re do I weld them to do I weld them pearell or angel ?? How do I jack my car and axel when I do it .. tips please or can u do a video some time on something like that


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

i have a 79 monte i am working on, whats a ideal set up, i would like to do a standing 3, nothing to crazy just a cruiser. what do i need as far as springs , cups, doughnuts, trying to get familiar with parts needed


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

How to Ground a motor:


How to ground a motor lowrider Hydraulics


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

TRACKER GONE WILD! Lowrider Hydraulics Dancer


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

How to change Fluid


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

HOW TO INSTALL ACCUMULATORS LOWRIDER HYDRAULICS


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

Changing out Springs Lowrider Hydraulics


----------



## Cneibert1975 (6 mo ago)

Russellhydros said:


> TRACKER GONE WILD! Lowrider Hydraulics Dancer


Any pics of the front and rear cylinder mounting?


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

Cneibert1975 said:


> Any pics of the front and rear cylinder mounting?



































Those photos are while it was under construction but shows more detail. This tracker was meant to dance but also cruise so we left the struts and also added a strut bar to keep it stable. If you plan to build one this violent you also need to reinforce the motor mount stands and redesign the motor mounts to be much stronger. The factor motor mounts break easy when hoping. Hope that helps. I’m also available on FB if you want to chat. Russell Harris


----------



## Rayman580 (6 mo ago)

Hey brother I have seen many of your videos. But I am in need of some help. I have been working on my hydros for a month and half and still can't get this thing to stop burning noids out. Could you please help out.


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

BATTERIES CHARGERS AND INFO YOU NEED TO KNOW! LOWRIDER HYDRAULICS


----------

